# Certified Mail when mailing returns to IRS



## sw2b (Jan 2, 2016)

I have a question in regards to sending a certified mail using a foreign post office. 

I am planning to use Japan or Sweden Post Office to send tax return forms to IRS. Can IRS receive a certified mail processed through a foreign Post Offices (I believe the mail, which is sent out by a foreign post office, will be eventually handled by USPS when it will be in USA)? Or should I send the mail using FedEx or UPS?

If IRS can receive the mail processed through a foreign post office, I would like to use EMS. Has anyone used EMS to send tax returns to IRS? It seems that EMS does not have an option of certification, but only registered and tracking. 


Thank you,


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Yes, the IRS can. Yes, EMS is fine.

The IRS provides two mailing addresses for each of its acceptance centers. Use the standard P.O. Box mailing address if whatever you're sending will arrive via the U.S. Postal Service at the other end via whatever postal service you've chosen. Use the "courier" address if otherwise (e.g. UPS, Fedex, DHL).


----------



## iota2014 (Jul 30, 2015)

For information, from a UK perspective, I posted my 8854 to Philadelphia yesterday from a London post office, using International Tracked. £8.70 - tracking but no copy of signature.


----------

